# Which one to select



## zanguli-ya-zamba (26 Aug 2013)

Hi 
I am in the process of looking hard scape for my NA 90x45x50 tank. 
I have took sand from Congo river, and passé it trough 3 different mesh to get the size of grain that would be good for aquascaping. 
First one was to remove the smallest grain just to keep the bigger one. 
The second mesh was to separate medium grain from "big" grain. So I end up with two different size. 
Now which one to use ?? 

So here are shots of the different size a match have been put on the picture for size reference. 






Small grain 




Medium grain




I prefer for aesthetic reason the small one because color is more uniform than the medium one. 
But I know that most of you will tell me medium grain for "mechanical" and efficiency reason. Better circulation down there. 
But the color is very less uniform. 

So what do you members think ?? 

Cheers


----------



## Reuben (26 Aug 2013)

Hi Zanguli,

Assuming you're not planting in it right?  I'd go with the smaller grain one, looks much nicer I think.  I actually like it when the coarse and fine layers are blended together slowly transitioning from small to large grain then back again.  If you look in a river where the flow is altered by a stone you often get a hollow and this sort of natural 'grading' of the gravel by the water current.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (26 Aug 2013)

Yes I will planting it. Why ?
Do you think it could be a problem ?


----------



## Reuben (26 Aug 2013)

In my experience it is better not to use a totally inert substrate, I have gone for opted for something similar to moler clay (flourite dark -more expensive than moler clay but hey, I prefer the colour!)  The gravel you have looks nice but it might be better if your plants were rooted into something more similar to amazonia - i.e. nutrient rich.
Thanks.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (26 Aug 2013)

Reuben said:


> In my experience it is better not to use a totally inert substrate, I have gone for opted for something similar to moler clay (flourite dark -more expensive than moler clay but hey, I prefer the colour!)  The gravel you have looks nice but it might be better if your plants were rooted into something more similar to amazonia - i.e. nutrient rich.
> Thanks.



Hi
I think that if you dose water Column at EI level it is not that much important to have a Rich substrate. Because nutrient will be available in the substrate for the roots, and also foliage uptake is higher that roots uptake. 

If I am wrong I hope that someone will correct me lol ! 

But if I am wrong I have some JBL substrate ball that I can crush and put for bottom layer and I can add some natural laterite also. 
I would love to have some ADA Amazonia but too expensive to bring over here. 

Thanks for your impute mate. 

Cheers


----------



## Unkillable Cat (27 Aug 2013)

Another vote for the small grain, it adds a nice texture without looking too rough.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (27 Aug 2013)

hi Cat man,
that's also what I think for aesthetic !! but it's not to small for water circulation ?

thanks


----------



## Unkillable Cat (27 Aug 2013)

Not at all, in my 65 litre tank I use an extremely fine white silica sand which when dry is like flour, and I've never had any issues with it. Some dust may get kicked up early on but it should settle down without any issues after a day or so.
Your plants should also help in preventing any anaerobic issues once the roots are established.


----------



## Reuben (27 Aug 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I think that if you dose water Column at EI level it is not that much important to have a Rich substrate. Because nutrient will be available in the substrate for the roots, and also foliage uptake is higher that roots uptake.


 
Yes, I think that's correct but for me things seems to grow better using the clay.  I was dosing EI before too, so don't think it is nutrient availability but something else.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Aug 2013)

Hi Thomas,
Mate, use any of the sand that you wish. It just doesn't matter. As long as you understand that the plants must be fed there will be no problems due to fine sand versus medium sand. You can even use Congolese marbles from the bubble gum machine if you want. Dosing EI means you never have to worry about nutrition. When people have problems in their tank they blame every conceivable factor except the factors that are actually to blame, such as too much lighting or poor flow, or incompetent CO2.

Pay attention to CO2, flow and distribution and nothing else will matter. I can grow any aquatic plant in any medium. As stated above, plant roots eject massive amounts of Oxygen into the substrate in order to foster the development and well being of various species of symbiotic bacteria. You never have to worry about anaerobic areas, which is strictly a construct of The Matrix. If you have a problem in this tank it can not be blamed on fine sand.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (28 Aug 2013)

Perfect Clive 
So I will be using the fine one. 
Tanks for your explanation. 

Cheers


----------

